# Toad face



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think I ever posted Lucy's toad face. She was notorious for catching toads, even though she knew they tasted nasty. These are the last ones taken of her, a couple of weeks before we lost her.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Hahaha - the queen of wrinkled noses


----------

